# Warhammer fantasy 9th Edition?



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I know everyone is still bussy with the endtimes and everything, but apparently there are rumors for a 9th edtion warhammer fantasy coming up.


http://natfka.blogspot.nl/2014/11/warhammer-fantasy-9th-edition-rumors.html



> *via Steve the Warboss on Faeit 212
> I have first Informations for the 9th Edition of Warhammer Fantasy Battles:*
> 
> *-One Profiles for Mounted Units (like Endtimes)*
> ...


 

http://natfka.blogspot.nl/2014/11/9th-edition-warhammer-fantasy-in-may.html





> *via Steve the Warboss
> I have some more informations:*
> 
> *-The Work on the Rules has already completed*
> ...


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Surely something i will be keeping an eye on


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

Interesting to see how's this goes especially for the endtimes armies did I only collect undead


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm thinking the next batch of army books will be interesting, seeing how the armies will fall after the events of the End Times.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

This is either collected theory work from around the net, or GW have done what fans expect/done the sensible thing for once.

Everyone was expecting Brets, and when they were "pulled", and the advanced release date, AND limited sales of the End Times books, that simply leaves a waiting void for 9th edition to drop nicely into and cause "panic buys".

Still probably doesn't even up to printing several thousand more End Times books though, dick heads.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I am sure the end times will get reprinted. They're probably in short supply due to them either accidentally dropping a zero from the order amount or grossly underestimating demand. 

Working at a printing company, customers wait months for their orders to get printed, the runs are set up specifically for the amount purchased, there is no "woops can we get a few thousand more?" Without the whole printing process needing to be restarted once the initial run is done.

But that is neither here nor there when it comes to talking about 9th ed WFB


----------

